# Clipping chickens wings



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I clipped my chickens wings. They are in an enclosed structure. It really wasnt needed but i did it anyway. I feel terrible


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Sa' right. We all do stuff we didn't honestly want to at times.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Not a big deal. They'll grow back.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm wondering if I should clip my girls' wings. They keep getting out of the enclosure we built for them. I've made adjustments & fixes... Hopefully, this time it works! ;-) 

How difficult is it? Where can I find GOOD instructions on how to do it?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Happeesupermom said:


> I'm wondering if I should clip my girls' wings. They keep getting out of the enclosure we built for them. I've made adjustments & fixes... Hopefully, this time it works! ;-)
> 
> How difficult is it? Where can I find GOOD instructions on how to do it?


If you spread the wing you'll see the flight feathers. I think there are 7 usually? Snip them off level with the other feathers in the back. You can see the difference between the two types of feathers once you spread the wing. The ones that catch the air (tips of the wings).


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> If you spread the wing you'll see the flight feathers. I think there are 7 usually? Snip them off level with the other feathers in the back. You can see the difference between the two types of feathers once you spread the wing. The ones that catch the air (tips of the wings).


Just clip the feathers on one wing. That will unbalance them, preventing level flight.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I guess I don't really agree with just clipping one side. I did this to our original flock and they were so uncoordinated and flew into things that we ended up taking off all the flight feathers so most they could do was jump.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I clipped one wing on each input girls. They can still fly, just not very high or far. It was enough to not allow them to get over the fence or to the street. They'll grow back and maybe they'll be familiar enough with their turf for me not to have to do it again.


----------

